# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  God As The Supreme Companion

## kadambarivaidya

God As The Supreme Companion
Meditation is not only something experienced when all is quiet and I am sitting alone, free from my cares and responsibilities, it is a practical stage as well. The best way to experience meditation whilst performing action is to have a relationship with the Supreme Being or God as a Supreme Companion. He is the true companion of the soul, the one who is absolutely dependable and who never lets you down. Unlike human souls, He is not limited by distance and time; He can be with you at any time or at any place. With the Supremes company I feel I can face anything on the field of action. I am not alone. He is behind me giving me inspiration, in front of me giving me guidance and beside me giving friendship. God's role is my role also. The vision that he has of the world and other souls i.e. creating a world which is full of His qualities, is the vision that I have. In His company I am flying, as He protects me from sorrow. I experience complete detachment. My companion is the ultimate authority. Knowing and having Him as a friend, I know and have everything. Nothing negative or no negative behavior of anyone else interests or attracts me or brings me down. 
Meditation - Gradually experience the following words in your mind:
I am a soul... acting on this world stage... a companion of God I am with my highest and truest companion... the sweet Supreme Being, my Father... who is ever constant... walking talking... sitting... standing... working with me. He is my companion helping me... showing me the way... I am with the Supreme Authority... Every action is filled with his power... His company colours me with his qualities...I see others as He sees them... with such kindness and mercy I also, just like him, can accommodate all souls in my heart... I begin to feel so much pure love for others... I radiate His virtues... His sweetness... I am His instrument to bring about world transformation (change).

----------

